# CA, SoCal, Inland Empire Shadowrun/Cyberpunk/Alternity game



## Sanguinemetaldawn (Mar 6, 2005)

The game would be running Sunday afternoons from 1-6 PM.
We can disucuss the system/setting and decide by majority vote.

Email at seraphic8x (at) yahoo .dot. com for details.


----------

